# Steel Plant conveyor!!!



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Jokerooo said:


> What conduit can u use in steel plant conveyor wiring????


Whatever is allowed by the NEC.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Whatever is allowed by the NEC.


:sleep1:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jokerooo said:


> What conduit can u use in steel plant conveyor wiring????


What kind of field/trade is Los Angeles :blink:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> :sleep1:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> What kind of field/trade is Los Angeles :blink:


:sleep1:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


>


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> :sleep1:


 you


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> you


:sleep1:


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

When's the wedding?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Mike_586 said:


> When's the wedding?



:sleep1:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Mike_586 said:


> When's the wedding?


:sleep1:


----------



## Jokerooo (Dec 4, 2009)

Can u help me guy ?? have you ever did job like this ?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Jokerooo are you an electrician?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Is it subject to physical damage? Is it in a hazardous location? You need to be more specific.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Jokerooo are you an electrician?


That question needs to be answered before any information will be forthcoming.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> That question needs to be answered before any information will be forthcoming.


Maybe he is a LAYMAN :laughing:


----------



## Jokerooo (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes guys i am an electrician .. But i am new and i dont have an experience to much so i decided to consult with experts ....
Yes NolaTigaBayt it subjects to physical damage,but no it is not in hazardous place....


----------



## Jokerooo (Dec 4, 2009)

So ??? Nobody can help me ???
Anyone know how to do that ?


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

PM oldman he will have all the info you need :whistling2:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*kWhat conduit*



Jokerooo said:


> What conduit can u use in steel plant conveyor wiring????


I would use STEEL conduit just to keep them happy.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> I would use STEEL conduit just to keep them happy.


I would use aluminum, just to piss them off.... :whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Maybe he is a LAYMAN :laughing:


Considering you still carry a pager I can see why you're so amused by that.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I would use aluminum, just to piss them off.... :whistling2:


I would use 22/4 burglar alarm cable.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Considering you still carry a pager I can see why you're so amused by that.


:sleep1:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> :sleep1:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You mentioned it's a steel plant. Any conduit on a conveyor is going to be subject to damage. I would use rigid steel conduit for this install.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

Nm-b


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Super-thinwall EMT should be fine


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

> I would use aluminum, just to piss them off.... :whistling2:



Good one!:laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Jokerooo said:


> Yes guys i am an electrician .. But i am new and i dont have an experience to much so i decided to consult with experts ....


First off please fill in your profile. If I had noticed that before this post you would have been gone already. "Los Angeles" is not a related trade to electrical.

Second, you have no experience yet you are going to wire a steel plant conveyor???? Can you see why you are getting the replies that you are in this thread? 

Why not tell us a bit more about your experience and about this conveyor? 
Are you working for someone or on your own?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

480 sparky,,,,,please post the picture of the superconductor. I'm pretty sure that's the only type cable that can be ran in a steel mill.


----------

